#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  ferramentas de seguranca

## 1c3m4n

Falae galera blz?
Seguinte estou montando uma "biblioteca" de ferramentas para analise de seguranca/redes, e gostaria que vcs me dessem uma forca postando as ferramentas que vcs usam tais como nmap,nc,hping2,nessus,ettercap,iptraf,etc...
Valeu!!!

----------


## Gnuser

Estas que vc citou + Snort, Guardian, o bom e velho iptables....

Eu acho que isso ja é um começo  :Smile:  

Flw

Até +

----------


## 1c3m4n

Eheheh verdade tinha eskecido do velho snort  :Smile: 
e esse avatar aeh eh do Diablo neh?

----------


## sergio

iptables, snort, iptraf, tcdump, ethereal, airsnort(wireless)

----------


## 1c3m4n

Boa!!! tava me esquecendo das ferramentas wireless
Valeu a todos por enqto, continuem postando que logo eu publico todas aqui pro pessoal

----------


## PiTsA

veja varias aqui:

https://under-linux.org/modules.php?...wtopic&t=11663

----------


## 1c3m4n

Boa lah tem um link com o top75 
http://www.insecure.org/tools.html

Valeu a dica mas tb eu gostaria de saber da boca de quem usou, naum somente as ferramentas....
Desculpa a enxecao de saco pessoal mas eh soh por enqto depois vcs vao me agradecer heheheheh
aguardem surpresas mto boas pro pessoal de seguranca  :Smile:

----------


## Gnuser

Mas vc so vai colocar ferramentas de verificação de Rede?

----------


## PiTsA

> Boa lah tem um link com o top75 
> http://www.insecure.org/tools.html
> 
> Valeu a dica mas tb eu gostaria de saber da boca de quem usou, naum somente as ferramentas....
> Desculpa a enxecao de saco pessoal mas eh soh por enqto depois vcs vao me agradecer heheheheh
> aguardem surpresas mto boas pro pessoal de seguranca


=)

----------


## Gnuser

> Eheheh verdade tinha eskecido do velho snort 
> e esse avatar aeh eh do Diablo neh?


Isso!

----------


## lss

IPTABLES
SNORT
LSOF
NETWATCH
IPTRAF
TCPDUMP

----------


## PiTsA

po 1c3 e o maddog?! quando vai fazer uma new version?!

=)

vc vai criar uma ferramenta de segurança, utilizando as ferramentas
que o povo mais gosta?!


snort
iptables
guardian
lids

----------


## 1c3m4n

Hehehehe calma, como eu disse logo teremos surpresas na area!!
o maddog vai ser soh 1% do total hehehhehe to apostando alto agora heheeh

----------


## Gnuser

A Biblia da Segurança de Redes!  :Big Grin:

----------


## PiTsA

vai integrar o bandlimit dop scorps junto tb?!

tem que ser uma ferramenta além de segurança, com utilitários.... =) vc disse que está apostando alto.... beta testers tá cheio aqui hein =)

----------


## 1c3m4n

Vamos precisar de testers mesmo ateh pq eu soh tenho 2 maquinas pra testar neh... e quero fazer uma coisa bem generica
E dando uma dica vai ter mtas ferramentas sim, alias vai ser soh pra tratar de seguranca mesmo

----------


## wrochal

Pessoal,

Não poderemos esquecer do portsentry, tcpdump/windump,Ettercap, IPTABLES, Fport, SARA, Airsnort, Ntop, e o fantástico LIDS.

falou,

----------


## 1c3m4n

Fport? esse eu num conheco onde tem pra baixar?

----------


## 1c3m4n

Axo que jah juntei bastante coisa pra ethernet, mas podem continuar mandando, ainda tem espaco pra + hehehehe
acho q ta faltando um poko de coisa pra wireless, ateh agora soh coloquei o kismet e o airsnort

----------


## mistymst

wireless eu so conheco kismet e o airsnort mesmo...


de ethernet eu uso

no windows: ethereal

no linux:

ethereal
tcpdump
snort
iptraf
ntop
netprobe
netstat (funciona bem  :Smile: )
lsof


iptables + alguns patches :P
guardian eh legal mas eu ainda nao usei

lids/grsecurity da uma boa seguranca no sistema mas eu tbm nao usei, voce fecha a maquina bem para uma aplicacao, as vezes as empresas querem cresce para alem do que a maquina foi prevista e nao querem gastar $$$ .. eh cruel.

financeiro x facilidade x seguranca = equilibro dificil de encontrar.

----------


## wrochal

Segue ae

- Advanced Packet Sniffer 
http://freshmeat.net/projects/aps/

- Aldebaran sniffer 
http://freshmeat.net/projects/aldebaran/

- bsd-airtools 
http://freshmeat.net/projects/bat/

falou

----------


## 1c3m4n

Esse BSD-Airtools parece bem interessante  :Smile:

----------


## vonlinkerstain

traceroute também!!!!!!!!!!

----------

